# ZUES Gen.X good deal or not?



## tankbulldog (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a chance to pick up a Hifonics Zues Gen.X in very good shape for $200.00. I am led to believe they were the last of the good stuff and was Zed made. I have a ZuesVI that pounded like hell and is still going strong. Would anyone like to chime in on this and give me their opinion on the Gen.X


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have owned this amp.It sounded really good but was a major current hog.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Pounce
Try it
Resell it
No loss


----------

